# ASP training



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone have a POC for asp training in the metro boston area???


----------



## morlok99 (Feb 17, 2006)

Are you looking for an instructor or a train-the-trainer program?


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Looking for the officer certification (basic) training course, not the instructor level course.


----------

